# الزوجان ومواجهة الأزمات ..



## candy shop (11 أغسطس 2008)

الزوجان ومواجهة الأزمات


من منا لم يتعرض لأزمة - مشكلة - موقف صعب - ضيقة - ظرف طارئ...؟!

قد تكون أزمة نفسية أو مادية أو عاطفية، ومع ذلك فالأزمة التي لا تقتل، فإنها تقوِّي وتشدد!!

والأزمة التي تبدو لك كبيرة ومعقدة، قد تكون مجرد موقف سخيف، بالنسبة لآخر. فنحن - أحياناً - نخطئ في تقدير الموقف، والتمييز بين مشكلة حقيقية، وبين مشكلة قد تبدو كبيرة في أعيننا، ثم لا تلبث أن تتضاءل إذا تجاهلناها، أو نسيناها، أو انتهت هي دون تدخل منا.
فبمعرفتك للأزمة الحقيقية التي تتعرض لها يمكنك تقييم الموقف على حقيقته، ومن ثم البحث عن وسيلة للخروج من هذه الأزمة، وأنت أكثر قوة، وأكثر فاعلية وإيجابية عن ذي قبل!


أين المشكلة؟


يصف علماء النفس والاجتماع الأزمة الحقيقية بأنها:

- تصيب صاحبها بالقلق المستمر، والضغط الدائم، والعصبية، وتعطي شعــوراً كبــيراً بالإحباط والخسارة (مادياً - أو معنوياً - أو عاطفياً).
- تشعر معها بأنه لا حل لديك، وكأنك مربوط وراء عربة تسير بك، تجري أحياناً، وقد تقف مرة، أو تقفز في الهواء مرة أخرى، لتحط بك على الأرض فجأة دون أي تَحكُم منك!
- تعطي مشاعر غامضة بالخوف من المجهول، أو من المستقبل غير المضمون.
- قد تجعل صاحبها يفقد الثقة بكل من حوله، وبكل المبادئ التي كان مؤمناً بها من قبل.
- حتى بعد انتهاء المشكلة أو الأزمة، تظل آثارها باقية ومؤثرة في سلوك الإنسان لفترة قد تقصر أو تطول، وقد تستمر باقي أيام حياته!


الأسرة والمشكلات الكبيرة

- قد تصاب بخيبة أمل كبيرة في فقدان شخص عزيز، أو فقدان رب الأسرة لعمله الذي يشكل مصدر رزقه ومعيشة كل أسرته.
- تعرضه لحادث أو مرض يفقده القدرة على المشاركة والعطاء، فيصبح غير قادر على العمل، وفي الوقت نفسه يصبح عبئاً على باقي أفراد أسرته!
- الانفصال أو الطلاق، وهو أكبر مشكلة أو أزمة يمكن أن تهز مشاعر كل أفراد الأسرة، ويتجلى تأثيرها بصورة أكبر على الأطفال أو الأبناء لما تسببه من زعزعة واهتزاز ثقتهم فيمن حولهم، والشعــــور بعـــدم الأمـــــان والخـــوف، مما يعرضهم للصدمة، والعقد النفسية التي تظهر من خلال تعاملهم مع الآخرين.
- تورط أحد أفراد الأسرة في مشكلة كبيرة أو كارثـــة، قـــد تعرضـــه للعقوبة أو للسجن، أو قد يصبح مرفوضاً ومنبوذاً من المجتمع من حوله.


الإيمان وتقدير الموقف

- على حسب إيمانك بقدرة الله سبحانه، وحده، بأنه هو القادر، ويستطيع أن يساعدك على تخطي الأزمة، فإنك يمكن أن تواجه مشكلتك بثقة وشجاعة مهما كان حجمها، ومهما كان تأثيرها عليك أو على من حولك، وبالتدريج ستصبح الأزمة مجرد ذكرى، قد لا تتذكر تفصيلاتها.
- قَيّم الموقف أو الأزمة حسب حجمها الحقيقـــي بــلا تهويــــل، وبـــلا مبالغـــة، ولا تستبعـــد أي حلــــول يمكـــن أن تساعدك.
- جرِّب ولا تيأس.. فإذا كنت قد تعرضت لأزمة أو ضيقة مالية، فضع في ذهنك أن الكثيرين من أغنياء ومشاهير العالم قد بدأوا من الصفر.
- كثير من الضيقات قد ننظر إليها وكأنها حلقة ضيقة ومغلقة بإحكام، ولكنك تجد فجـأة أنهـــا فُرجــت بعد الظن بأنها لا تُفرجُ!
- لا توجد مشكلة بلا حل، أو أزمة تستمـــر، ولكن قد يتأخر الحل أو العون، أو قد يكون بقربنا ونحن لا نراه من شدة يأسنا، ولكن بعد مواجهة الأزمة وبعد التفكير بهدوء وصبر، تجد الحل يأتيك من حيث لا تدري.
- أدع الله بلجاجة، وبلا ملل فهو يرى، ويعرف ماذا تريد، ولكنه يريد أن يسمعك، كما أنه قد يتأنى عليك في الاستجابة لحكمة قد تعرفها لاحقاً.
- أحياناً قد يتعرض الإنسان للظلم من مجتمعه بسبب غلطة أو تصرف، وقد يكون رغماً عنه، فحاول ألا تنظر للوراء وألا تظل أسير نظرات الناس ولومهم.
- علِّم طفلك من البداية أن الحياة فيها السهل، والصعب، الممكن وغير الممكن، الجيد والسيئ، علمه أيضاً أن يفرق بين الصحيح، وبين غير الصحيح أو المزيف، حتى يشب فاهماً وواعياً لـِمَا يدور حوله، يستطيع التفكير والتقييم بمفرده لاختيار مستقبله، وطريقه في الحياة عن اقتناع، ويستطيع مواجهة كل مشكلاته دون أي تدخل منك.
- تذكر أقوال وشهادة الكثيرين من الناس عن دور الأزمة أو الضيقة التي قابلتهم في حياتهم، وكيف واجهوها بشجاعة ولم يهربوا منها، فتغلبوا عليها، وساعد هذا على بناء شخصياتهم ونضجهم ونجاحهم.
- فإذا استطعت أن تجتاز المشكلة بسلام، فستخرج منها أكثر معرفة وأقوى ثقة في نفسك، وفي قدرة الله ...



منقول​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الزوجان ومواجهة الأزمات ..*

شكرا ليكي ربنا يباركك


----------



## اخوكم (13 أغسطس 2008)

> الزوجان ومواجهة الأزمات


*الف شكر على الرد وانا كنت متأكد انك هتقولى كده لانى فعلا فى مشكلة كبيرة بس كل مشكلة ولها حل ! مش كده ؟ 
على العموم انا زعلان جدا وبعدين انا عارف انا بفكر ازاى . اعتقد ان واحد اختار الطريق الحقيقي مش هيغلب انه يختار الشريك المناسب ويقدر يتغلب على 50%  على الاقل من مشاكل الحياة  وبعدين انتى قلتى فى موضوع سابق عن الارتباط والخطوبة والزواج بما فيه الكفاية وكيفية التعارف والاسئله لكن فى مثل حالتى تختلف اختلاف كلى وجزئي. ولى سؤال هل فيه حد هيرضي يزوجنى بنته وهو على علم بموضوعى وخلفيتى ؟؟؟ اعتقد من المستحيل انه مفيش  اب يقدر يفرط فى بنته بالشكل ده ؟؟؟ ممكن تقوليلي وانا بايدى ايه اعمله ؟؟ هقولك ساعتها انى ممكن اروح اترهبن ! وده مش هيبقي حل لانى مش اد الرهبنة !! انا كان طلبي واضح وصريح لانه مفيش واحده مسيحية مولودة مسيحية هترضى باخ مسيحي جديد ، وان وافقت اهلها مش هيوافقوا خوفا عليها مش عليا !!! وانا مرضاش لاى حد الازية طبعا . لكن انا طلبت اخت فى مثل حالتى ؟؟؟ واكيد فيه ؟؟؟ ولا ربنا بيحب الاولاد ومبيحبش البنات ؟؟؟ طبعا اكيد الاتنين بيحبهم . ودى مشكلة كبيرة جدا ياريت حضرتك تفكرى فيها . وانا مش عايز اكون سبب لاى مشاكل لاى حد . لان اللى مرضاهوش على نفسي مرضاهوش لاى حد .  يا ترى هفضل طول عمرى كده عايش وحيد مليش حد يحمل اسمى من بعدى او واحده تخفف عنى اللى اسيته وتنسينى همومى . انا بتكلم من منطلق انسانى لان اى حد ليه الحق انه يستقر ويعيش مثل الناس وده هو التغيير لان لو فضلت على حالتى هذه لن اتقدم ولن اخرج من اللى انا فيه دلوقتى . لو كان هذا يرضيكى انا موافق . 
وعلى فكره انا بقولك الكلام ده كله لانك بالنسبة لى ام روحيه وواجب الام الروحى لا يختلف عن واجب الاب الروحى . ولكن ممكن اخجل انى اكلم الاب الروحى فى هذا الموضوع ولا اخجل انى اتحدث اليكى من وراء هذه الشاشة الشبكية . وسامحينى على صراحتى فان القلب يخرج بما فيه وهذا لصدق مشاعرى . 
وانا لا اريد ان اطول الحديث حتى ادع مساحة لاخواتى بالرد على مواضيعك التى تلهب مشاعرنا وتحركها فانتى فى الاول والاخر المسؤله عن هذا ولو لم يكن كلامك مؤثر لما قلت هذا الكلام ولما رد عليكى بالايجاب كثير من الاخوة والاخوات .
اعذرينى مرة اخرى فلا يعلم ما في ضميرى الا ربي ومخلصى يسوع المسيح . ونحن فى الاول والاخر اخوة فى الرب . ولا يجوز ان تحكمى على تصرفي هذا بانه عتاب بل بالعكس انه غاية فى المحبة . فانا لا اعلم اعداء او متخاصمين يتبادلون النصيحة والمحبة لا يمكن طبعا .
ولكن ناتى الى المقولة التى لم ارددها مدى حياتى ولكننى ارددها الان + هذا قدرى +
واليكي هذه الكلمات ربما تعبر عما يدور ما بداخلى : 
قلبي بيقولى ارحم عنيك 
كفاية بكى الفرح مش ليك 
انا اللى عايش جواك 
ومفيش غيري يخاف عليك
جرحتنى بسببك وخليتنى اندم 
خليت الناس تشمت فيك
مين فى يوم تمسح دموعك 
وترجعلك الفرحه وتواسيك
مين تقدر تداوى جروحك 
وفى غيابك تحن لك وتناديك
مين تقدر تنسيك احزانك 
وتعيش معاك وعمرها ما تجافيك
الدنيا علمتنى محدش يقدر 
يمسح دموعك الا ايديك
ارجوك اسمع كلامى ونصيحتى 
محدش فى الزمن ده هيرضيك 
ولا ترجع لك ايام شبابك 
ولا حزنك ودموع عنيك
خليك عايش بين احزانك
وانسي الدنيا من حواليك
ليه تطلب شئ مش عشانك
خليك بعيد ربنا يخليك
واهى دنيا بتلعب بينا 
يوم معايا ويومين عليك
خليك عايش فى وهم كبير 
بين احزانك وشموع لياليك 
اياك تفكر فى الحب تانى 
انت بس الحب مش ليك 
كفاية بكى ارحم عنيك 
كفايه بقى مين حاسس بيك ؟؟؟

*


----------



## dodi lover (13 أغسطس 2008)

انا فعلا يا كاندى كنت فى مشكلة كبيرة

وبقالى يومين ما نمتش من العيات 


بس لما قرأت الموضوع هون على كتتتتتير


ميرسى يا كاندى​


----------



## اخوكم (14 أغسطس 2008)

*الام الحنونة / كاندى 
اننى انتظر منك الرد على الكلام اللى كتبته . وشكراً
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (14 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا" كاندى
ربنا يعوضك
لكن بعد اذنك لى تعليق على كلام (اخوكم)*

 ولى سؤال هل فيه حد هيرضي يزوجنى بنته وهو على علم بموضوعى وخلفيتى ؟؟؟ . 
وانا مش عايز اكون سبب لاى مشاكل لاى حد . لان اللى مرضاهوش على نفسي مرضاهوش لاى حد .  يا ترى هفضل طول عمرى كده عايش وحيد مليش حد يحمل اسمى من بعدى او واحده تخفف عنى اللى اسيته وتنسينى همومى . 
*اخى (اخوكم)
انا عارفة انك موجه كلامك للأم الحنونة كاندى، لكن بعد اذنها عايزة اقلك حاجة: انت ليه معتقد ان مفيش اب يقبل يزوجك ابنته، ومتخيل انك انسان منبوذ او غير مرغوب فيه، بالعكس تحولك من الظلمة الى النور ده فخر لك ، وفخر لأى انسان، اعتقد ان الانسان الذى يترك المسيحية هو الذى يجب ان يشعر بالخزى، و الوحدة، اما انت  .. صدقنى انا لو كانت بنتى كبيرة و تقدملها شخص متنصر فلن اتردد ابدا" فى تزويجها له، بالعكس سوف اتحمس لذلك لأن هذا الشخص اختار المسيح بارادته، وليس بالوراثة، ممكن يكون شخص مسيحى ولكنه لا يمت للمسيحية بشئ ، لا يعرف شئ عن دينه و كنيسته، ولا يتبع تعاليم الانجيل ...
علشان اكون صريحة معاك لازم طبعا" يكون فى موضع أمان، يعنى بعيد عن اى مشاكل ممكن تسببله متاعب هو ومن سوف يرتبط بها ، فيما عدا ذلك فانت انسان صدقنى بجد انسان مفتخر به،
انا عارفة انك تركت اهلك ولكن ثق ان المسيح الذى تركت اهلك من اجله لن يخذلك ، وسف يبعث لك بشريكة حياتك ، وبكرة تكتبو انتو الاثنين هنا فى المنتدى. *


----------



## اخوكم (14 أغسطس 2008)

الاخت مرمر يوسف سيدهم :
انا اشكرك على كلامك الجميل ده وانا ارتحتله خالص . وممكن اصبر كمان وكمان بس صدقينى مهما كان الواحد حاسس بالوحدة ولابد انه يتزرج عشان يكون ليه اسره مسيحية يقدر انه يعيش معهاهم وينسي الماضى لان مفيش حد يقدر يعيش وحيد طول عمره .
وباءاً على كلامى تقدم الاخ / صوت صارخ وحاول مساعدتى ولكنه على ما اعتقد ممكن يكون مش قادر انه يساعدنى ، بعد ما اعطيته البيانات التى تخصنى واللى هو طلبها من رقم الجوال والاسم بالكامل ومكانى الحالى واتعمدت فين ومين اللى عمدنى وكده . لكن انا مش عايز اكون عبء على احد او انى اطلب من احد خدمة وميقدرش انه يوفيها .


----------



## love_marena (14 أغسطس 2008)

*فعلا كنت محتاج للموضوع الجميل
شكرا كندى
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الزوجان ومواجهة الأزمات ..*



اغريغوريوس قال:


> شكرا ليكي ربنا يباركك



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: الزوجان ومواجهة الأزمات ..*

اولا انا اشكرك على الثقه دى بس عايزه اقولك ليه كل اليأس ده المفروض انك سعيد وفرحان بالخلاص

بوجود المسيح جواك تفتكر انت ربنا اللى نور طريقك هيتخلى عنك انت سبت اهلك وكل شىء من اجله 

مش ممكن يتخلى عنك ابدا  لانك حبيبته اكتر من اى حد  واكيد هيبعتلك الانسانه اللى تكمل معاك مشوار

حياتك وتسعدك انا طبعا عجبنى اوى رد مرمر لانه رد سليم وجميل المهم انت تكون فى امان  وانشاء الله

انت هتكتب وتقولى ان ربنا يعتلك الانسانه اللى تشاركك حياتك  انا اسفه للتأخير 

ربنا يكون معاك ويختارلك الصالح دايما ويحققلك كل اللى يتتمناه​


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الزوجان ومواجهة الأزمات ..*



dodi lover قال:


> انا فعلا يا كاندى كنت فى مشكلة كبيرة
> 
> وبقالى يومين ما نمتش من العيات
> 
> ...




انا فعلا حسه انك فى مشكله كبيره وتكاد تكون تايه

ربنا معاك وينورك طريقك​


----------



## candy shop (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الزوجان ومواجهة الأزمات ..*



love_marena قال:


> *فعلا كنت محتاج للموضوع الجميل
> شكرا كندى
> ربنا يعوضك*



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

